# Anybody with LoJack EARLY warning system...



## pmpntl (Jul 21, 2004)

I've read some discussions... and decided lojack was for me, didn't want a GPS company to go out of business for the most part and monthly payments either. Question for people who have LoJack early warning systems...

Is it only useful for non EWSII systems (non coded driveway protected vehicles)... i figure someone would have to steal the keys or you get carjacked to have it actually send a page/email/phone call to you. Or am i mistaken? In essence, does the car have to be on for the early warning system to be activated?

Last question, for those again with the early warning, does the radio frequency keychain fob say 'Lojack' on it... that would not be a deterrer if someone 'jacked' you and would actually make them take the car somewhere where they know lojack doesn't work (i.e. lower level garages, metal containers... etc)???

Lojack - More Info (Website)


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

The standard LoJack install leaves no trace that it's there. I got it (but not the early warning version). It's the leading edge technology for 1978.... I now wish I'd gone with one of the GPS systems.

Since Clifford is now in this market, why not go with them if you're worried about bankruptcy? Shouldn't you be worried about LoJack, too, since they're sticking with technology that went out of date over 10 years ago?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

I don't think that it is worth it, IMHO. That's what insurance is for if it gets stolen. Also, someone posed a good question before about if your car is stolen and jacked up, do you really want it back in such a crappy condition? I talked to a bunch of BMW friends, and they mentioned that it is pretty hard to steal a BMW relative to other cars, and thieves would rather steal something like a toyota camry where there is a larger market for parts when they chop the car up. In the end, if they want your car, they'll have it. I don't think that LoJack is really worth it, much less the early warning system. I could have used the $1000 for a aother mod. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tedx (Oct 25, 2004)

I've got the system. The keyfob does say LO JACK early warning system on it. The car doesn't have to be on for the system to be activated. If the car is towed, or even jarred really hard, the EWS will call/e-mail you.


----------

